# Need Help!!!! My desktop Icon keeps changing by itself?????



## SoulCollector (Jul 21, 2003)

Well I design and prep files every day...
Just recently with OSX JAG...10.2.6
well on .5 too...
every time I resave or save a file..the Icon Preview changes.......Like one second its the preivew that it should be then the next minute...it turns into a folder or a SIT file..whatever is around it..or it would just plain dissappear???I was like what the hell I double Click on it....its still the file but the Icon is different ..the only way I can think of remedying this is logging out and back in...but then again when i start getting heavy to work it changes on me....its frustrating ...!!!!!! any one know what to do?? or have the same problem??????

You think it might be the Haxies I installed.....like Label X????


----------

